# Tủ Bếp Gỗ MDF Đẹp - Thi Công Tủ Bếp An Cường Giá Xưởng



## Nguyễn Thân Bảo (28/3/22)

*TỦ BẾP GỖ MDF ĐẸP - THI CÔNG TỦ BẾP AN CƯỜNG GIÁ XƯỞNG*
*Nội Thất Bảo Nam* là xưởng sản xuất thi công tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp tại Tp.Hcm. Bảo nam là công ty chuyên sâu về tư vấn - thiết kế và thi công nội thất. Bao gồm đồ nội thất, đồ trang trí, gia dụng với mẫu mã đa dạng, giá cả hợp lý, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nội thất và kinh tế của từng gia đình. Đến với chúng tôi bạn chắc chắn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng bởi những gì bạn cần cho tổ ấm của mình đều có tại Bảo Nam.
*Mã sản phẩm :* BN-TB365
*Tủ bếp trên : *2.400.000đ/md (MDF Melamine An Cường)
*Tủ bếp dưới :* 2.900.000đ/md (MDF Melamine An Cường)
*Báo giá thi công tủ bếp : *_https://noithatbaonam.vn/bang-gia/bang-bao-gia-tu-bep-93.html_
*Kích thước DxRxC) : THI CÔNG TỦ BẾP THEO YÊU CẦU
Tủ bếp trên : *0.70m * 0.30m (chiều cao * chiều sâu)
*Tủ bếp dưới :* 0.81m * 0.60m (chiều cao * chiều sâu)
*Chất liệu thi công :* Gỗ Công Nghiệp MDF Phủ Melamine An Cường.
*Màu sắc : *Catalogue mẫu màu MDF, MFC Melamine An Cường
*Tủ bếp trên : *Thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt, tủ bếp trên sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF Phủ Melamine cao cấp An Cường.
*Tủ bếp dưới : *Thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt, tủ bếp dưới sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF Phủ Melamine cao cấp An Cường.
*Hậu tủ : *Hậu tủ sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm Phủ Melamine An Cường loại 6mm.
*Phụ kiện bếp :* Ray trượt, lề hơi giảm chấn, tay nắm mặc định, 3 hộc kéo
*Phụ kiện tủ bếp : LIÊN HỆ 0935314353
Hộc kéo tủ bếp : *350.000đ/cái
*Kính ốp bếp : *1.200.000đ/md (Kính cường lực ốp bếp loại 8mm, Sơn màu theo yêu cầu)
_*LƯU Ý :*_ Sản phẩm được thi công theo yêu cầu (không có sẳn) Hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa và lấy ý tưởng tham khảo cho khách hàng, sản phẩm thi công gần giống với thiết kế, thay đổi theo kích thước và màu sắc theo không gian bếp và yêu cầu của khách hàng. Mẫu tủ bếp có thể thi công từ nhiều chất liệu khác nhau. Cam kết 100% gỗ An Cường.
_*Hình ảnh thiết kế :








*_
Tủ Bếp Gỗ MDF Đẹp - Tủ Bếp MDF Melamine - Thi Công Tủ Bếp An Cường Giá Xưởng
Mỗi căn nhà đều có kết cấu và kích thước khác nhau. Thiết kế và thi công tủ bếp nhằm tạo nên một không gian có sự hài hòa về tổng thể, bố cục, màu sắc, ánh sáng và có công năng sử dụng cao nhất cho không gian bếp. Mẫu Tủ Bếp Gỗ được phủ Acrylic có bề mặt bóng nhẵn như gương tạo chiều sâu cho những căn nhà có không gian nhỏ.
_*>>> Xem thêm bộ sưu tập tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp mới nhất của Nội Thất Bảo Nam*_
*Để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Gọi ngay 0935.314.353*
_*Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam.*_
– Tất cả sản phẩm tủ bếp đều nhận đóng theo yêu cầu.
– Khách hàng khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển và lắp đặt tại nhà trong nội thành Tp.Hồ Chí Minh.
– Tất cả sản phẩm đều có thời gian bảo hành 5 năm kể từ ngày mua và nhận bảo trì trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.
– Nếu mọi người cần hỗ trợ đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi Nội Thất Bảo Nam luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất có thể.
_*Cam kết khách hàng khi mua sản phẩm tại Bảo Nam.*_
– Bảo Nam là xưởng sản xuất trực tiếp đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm và giá thành hợp lý nhất.
– Sản phẩm hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết, mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính nhất.
– Bảo hành 5 năm tại nhà. Chế độ bảo hành uy tín.
– Phong cách phục vụ chu đáo – tận tâm.
– Đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm.
– Mức giá tốt với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn
_Đến với Bảo Nam chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng.
Hãy liên hệ ngay với Bảo Nam để được tư vấn tốt nhất Hotline: *0935 314 353* hoặc *0903 022 906*_
*Quy trình làm việc của chúng tôi:*
*Bước 1:* Gặp gỡ khách hàng, lắng nghe, trao đổi về ý tưởng thiết kế, lấy yêu cầu thiết kế từ khách hàng và định hình phong cách.
*Bước 2: *Khảo sát thực trạng và quy hoạch không gian công trình cần thi công tủ bếp.
*Bước 3: *Lên bản vẽ thiết kế, báo giá thi công.
*Bước 4: *Thông qua các thỏa thuận, ký kết hợp đồng giữa khách hàng và công ty.
*Bước 5: *Thi công dự án
*Bước 6: *Bảo hành công trình.
Cam kết 100% chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp An Cường Bảo Nam cam kết cung cấp cho khách hàng sản phẩm nội thất theo phong cách và kiểu dáng riêng. Chúng tôi thiết kế riêng cho khách hàng với nhiều sự lựa chọn khác nhau từ nhiều bộ sưu tập.
*Xem thêm sản phẩm : Tủ Bếp Gỗ Đẹp Rẻ Tp.Hcm - Tủ Bếp Giá Rẻ - Xưởng Đóng Tủ Bếp Tại Thủ Đức*
_*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :*_
* Hotline : 0935 314 353 - 0903 022 906
Viber/ Zalo : 0935.314.353 *_(tư vấn và báo giá miễn phí)_
*Email : *thanbao@noithatbaonam.vn
*Website : https://noithatbaonam.vn/
Địa chỉ : *41/30 Tam Bình, Tam Phú, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Tủ Bếp Gỗ MDF Đẹp


----------



## lethihanh1991 (28/3/22)

BỐ MẸ SỬ DỤNG VAPU ĐỂ LÀM GÌ 
Thông thường, bố mẹ KHÔNG THỂ:
 Quản con vào máy tính, Internet
 Kiểm soát được những trang web và nội dung con đã đọc trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con khỏi những mặt trái của mạng
Nhưng với phần mềm chặn web đen VAPU, bố mẹ hoàn toàn CÓ THỂ:
☀ Kiểm tra lịch sử và nhật ký sử dụng Internet hàng ngày của con
☀ Chủ động đặt lịch khóa máy tính - khóa Internet lúc đi vắng
☀ Chủ động chặn các đường link game online, chặn tải game offline trên máy tính
☀ Kiểm soát thời gian vào chơi máy tính của con
☀ Xây dựng khung thời gian để con sử dụng Internet, khóa - mở các link truy cập vào mạng xã hội như youtube, Fb,...
☀ Nhận báo cáo nội dung sử dụng Internet hàng ngày thông qua ảnh chụp màn hình VAPU gửi qua Email
𝐕𝐀𝐏𝐔 𝐂𝐎́ 𝐓𝐇𝐄̂̉ 𝐋𝐀̀𝐌 𝐆𝐈̀
Với phần mềm được phát triển bởi đội ngũ công ty công nghệ VTEC Việt Nam, VAPU hoàn toàn hỗ trợ toàn diện cho cả gia đình:
 Bảo vệ con khỏi nội dung xấu trên mạng
 Cùng bố mẹ chia sẻ việc dạy dỗ và điều hướng con cái
 Mức chi phí vô cùng hợp lý cho mọi gia đình
 Đồng hành và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật liên tục trong suốt thời gian sử dụng phần mềm
*



*
--
Không có lý do gì để từ chối phần mềm có thể hỗ trợ và đồng hành cùng bố mẹ trong hành trình bảo vệ, nuôi dạy con khỏi tác hại của Internet
𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐓𝐇𝐄̂̉ 𝐁𝐎̉ 𝐐𝐔𝐀️
GÓI DỊCH VỤ BẢO ĐẢM LỢI ÍCH CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG:
 ✔ Dùng thử FULL chức năng miễn phí
 ✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7
 ✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu bố mẹ không hài lòng về sản phẩm
--
𝐂𝐀𝐌 𝐊𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐇𝐎𝐀̀𝐍 𝐓𝐈𝐄̂̀𝐍 𝐍𝐄̂́𝐔 𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐀̀𝐈 𝐋𝐎̀𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐄̂̀ 𝐒𝐀̉𝐍 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̉𝐌!!!
Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!
Website: vapu.com.vn
 Hotline: Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203


----------

